# My Setup 2.0



## Sheldon Johnson

I bought more of the wilco tanks, they're now so stacked up i cant take a photo directly infornt of them - it cant get it all in! So here is my side on shot of my setup.


----------



## worldofmantis

I have those tanks when you guys said wilko tanks i diddnt know that was what you were talking about. I dont use them to hatch oothecas anymore because some of my chines mantis L-1 nymphs got out


----------



## Ian

lmao sheldon! That looks great, any difficulites accessing the bottom row :lol: I really need to get a load in. Good idea stacking..never thought of it, although, a bit hard when you got them on low shelves :?

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Samzo

nice Sheldon, i'm trying to get that many creatures... maybe at the bug show ill be able to fill my room


----------



## Ian

sheldon...is that a graham smith jungle jar I can see in the corner?


----------



## Sheldon Johnson

no, its either a sweet jar or a sorpion tank.


----------



## Samzo

where are wilko tanks purchased again?


----------



## Sheldon Johnson

wilkinsons


----------



## Samzo

lol i guess thats a shop you dont get in Devon because ive never seen it


----------



## worldofmantis

I find mine at pet land and petsmart sometimes at walmart in the pet section by the fish tanks look around youll find them


----------



## Samzo

im going to canada on monday ill look in the walmart there


----------



## Ian

lol sam..looking on the site, there are 5 wilkinsons stores in devon...

http://www.viamichelin.com/b2b2c/gbr/dyn/c...bmit=find+store

take a look..

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Samzo

sidmouth is the closest and i never go there lol but i might to find these boxes


----------



## lorriekay56

Your new tank look great. I finally convinced my hubby that smaller containers was the way to go. He wanted to buy 10 more 10 gallon tanks for when our ootheca hatched. I said no honey we don't need to do that. lol


----------



## Ian

lmao, looks like you taking control there lorrie :wink:

Cheers,

Ian


----------

